# Classic Album note-for-note



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

We made it down to the Phoenix concert theatre in Toronto last Thusday night (Sept 20h) for the Classic Album note-for-note cut-for-cut presentation of Yes Close To The Edge and The Yes Album. The band did an absolute amazing job at covering these 2 albums in their entirety. And as if this wasn't enough, they came back for an encore tearing through some Fragile material such as Heart Of The Sunrise and Roundabout. They always do a great job at covering classic albums. Anybody here was there? Or have you seen any other cut-for-cut note-for-note presentations?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

That would have been very nice to see.


----------



## devil6 (Feb 24, 2006)

I know the singer who did that last night (Phil Naro i believe?) he's got a great voice.


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

You're right devil6. Phil Naro (yes I believe his name is) and a woman by the name of Leslie took care of the main vocals. The rest of the band joined in with the intricate background vocals. 2 guitarists, 2 keyboardists, bass player and drummer (Troy?). I can't believe that they put all this work in for one presentation.


----------

